# Time After Time - tutorial



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Cyndi Lauper's great tune broken down as i play it.....thanks for watching!


guitar - Fender Telecaster

[video=youtube;0XU9NvkuYrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0XU9NvkuYrs&amp;feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------

